# Sick chick peom



## maroa (12 mo ago)

So many chicks,
fluffy and strong,
peep-peep-peeping
all morning long.

But that one,
the one in your hands.
his head droops;
he can barely stand.

Wont you help him?
cast a healing spell?
Make him feel like
he is back (safe)
inside the shell


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very well done. The sadness stands out.


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

